# My thoughts on dealing with tournament nerves... Take it or leave it



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Great post, Javi. Looks like I may have some new goals this year.


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

Good Post today Javi....

You are exactlly right on the mental game. I have just now as stated in anohter post got the right mental attitude that I don't care what score I shoot I just want to shoot good. 

Let me explain. If I shoot 60 good clean unanticipated shots and only hit 40 X's then I am very happy because with my strict training I know that the focus and the X's will come. You may luck into a few X's if you shoot some bad shots , but not near as many when you are shooting repeatable and clean unanticipated shot.

Good post buddy :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks for the post JAVI.

I personally have experienced some *TERRIBLE* nerves when shooting in big indoor tournaments. The uncontrollable shaking type!  My goal for this year is to attack it head-on!  Attend some weekend indoor shoots including the Mids and State Indoor Championship. I've let this problem bother me for too long and it's kept me from participating. NO MORE!


----------



## Ravenshorn (Nov 1, 2006)

*Thoughts on Tournament Nerves*

Awesome post Javi. I've been coaching my 22 yr old son and telling him about how to cope with nerves. Indoors he's averaging 300 w/54 X's in the bowhunter class, but capable of more and he knows it. Hearing (reading) it from someone else will help even more.

Keep 'em coming....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> Setting realistic performance goals for training and competition is also necessary in learning to deal with self-induced stress. Someone who shoots a 290 average Vegas face should not set a goal of 300 during a competition. Learning to improve in practice and to shoot your game in competition is probably the most difficult task for most archers.
> 
> 
> Learning that no one actually cares how you shoot and that many secretly hope you “tank it” is probably the first lesson you need to learn… Along with the fact that nothing you do will affect the other shooters and what they do is only going to affect you if you let it… may be the best lesson of all.


Great thread Javi....I know we have talked about this a couple times in the past....

But these two statements are #1 in my eyes....I tell people all the time you have to be realistic...if you can't shoot a 300 indoors...don't get bent when you drop a point....you always drop points....

If you can't shoot over a 520 in practice on a field course why are you getting mad when you drop a point on a target...no matter if it is the 20 or the 50....:wink:

You have to let it go and relax....otherwise you are doomed to fail.

and you are right nobody cares what you shoot....I pull for my buddies...but I want to beat the snot out of them...therefore I smile on the inside when you shoot a


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

If 90% of the game is mental.....




Why do most of us spend 99% of the time shooting??????? :mg:


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

JAVI said:


> If 90% of the game is mental.....
> Why do most of us spend 99% of the time shooting??????? :mg:


Because it's more fun shooting your bow than it is thinking about shooting it


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> If 90% of the game is mental.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually I spend about 95-98% of my time thinking about shooting.

and i still suck.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm living proof of short distance practice. You can really work on your shot routine. I'm starting to engrain the feeling from lifting the bow to draw. If my grip is not perfect I let down. When I set anchor and it doesn't feel right I let down. During league nights I don't feel AS nervous if I have the short distance sessions. What I'm working on hard is BREATHING. During one league night it dawned on me that I was holding my breath for my whole shot sequence. My scores suffered because I was trying to introduce a different step DURING a scoring round. So your point about not practicing when the heat is on really hits home for me also....Great Post JAVI.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> actually I spend about 95-98% of my time thinking about shooting.
> 
> and i still suck.


Deciding where you want to go in archery is the first step in the mental game. Then comes the fun part, figuring out how to get there.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> Deciding where you want to go in archery is the first step in the mental game. Then comes the fun part, figuring out how to get there.


Deciding how to get more time to shoot is the tricky part for me.

I know where I want to go :wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Deciding how to get more time to shoot is the tricky part for me.
> 
> I know where I want to go :wink:


If that's true then you need to study on it a bit.... 'cause the time is there if you want it bad enough.:mg:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Deciding how to get more time to shoot is the tricky part for me.


Right now I got the time.  Making the most of it...that's what I'm wrestling with.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

mdbowhunter said:


> Right now I got the time.  Making the most of it...that's what I'm wrestling with.


Sit down and write out your goals for this coming year.. Further break those goals down to quarters, months and weeks to culminate in achieving the year end goals.. 

Then develop a set of training goals to achieve each step along the way... Just like writing a business plan, step by step and what must take place to accomplish the end result.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

JAVI said:


> Sit down and write out your goals for this coming year.. Further break those goals down to quarters, months and weeks to culminate in achieving the year end goals..
> 
> Then develop a set of training goals to achieve each step along the way... Just like writing a business plan, step by step and what must take place to accomplish the end result.


Thanks JAVI. Sometimes you need someone to provide that little nudge...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> If that's true then you need to study on it a bit.... 'cause the time is there if you want it bad enough.:mg:


Trust me studying has been done and things have and are being worked out....:wink:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

JAVI said:


> If 90% of the game is mental.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because we have to perform maintenance to keep much of the shooting process subconscious.

Although I think that 99% is skewed and it would depend on where you're at in your shooting. 

Take 3D for example. If you were fairly new to the sport and spent 90% on the mental game and 5% each to yardage and shooting, you'd be the best prepared non-judging person there. 

Reading my book again and trying to get my circles the same size.:thumbs_up


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Excellent thread Javi...... I shot very very well at some tournaments last year, but admittedly, faltered near the end..... The mental aspect is the last piece of the puzzle..... 

I have a friend who is an outstanding tournament archer..... he lets down frequently at times..... some people have said that he has target panic.... I see it differently..... he has the disipline that it takes to NEVER make a bad shot..... it is probably the biggest thing that separates him and me..... 

Your post is absolutely a complete and perfect description of what it takes to shoot well.....

I shot the best overall last year that I ever have.... I practiced the least that I ever have..... I was more in control of my nerves and negative mental thoughts then ever before.... To me, this emphasizes the fact that this game truly is much more mental than physical...


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Bobmuley said:


> Because we have to perform maintenance to keep much of the shooting process subconscious.
> 
> Although I think that 99% is skewed and it would depend on where you're at in your shooting.
> 
> ...


Bob many of the people who come to me in person were spending no time at all on the mental side of the game until I introduce them to the concept. In fact I’d bet that most mid to lower echelon shooters never consider anything but shooting as training or practice. 

As for 3-D, spending time practicing yardage judging without a plan is less than totally productive. For instance sight judging is not the only way to judge, but many of the “good” 3-d shooters I work with had never considered anything else. The same holds true for shooting, any practice or training without a clear direction is at best going to deliver slower advancement. 

The mental side of this game whether it be indoor, field, 3-D or FITA target is much more than how to focus and turn off the internal coach. A huge part of the mental side of this game is learning to train productively and how to set and fulfill goals.

Trust me setting realistic goals for both training and competition, and then developing the methods and schedule for meeting those goals is a large part of the mental side of this game.


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

To me knowing what you are going to work on when you go out and train is imperative. 

For instance today when I went out to train I really wanted to work on focusing for 60 shots and not let my mind wonder. I really took my time and made sure to hit all my points and keep my rythim. 

I visualized each shot before I took it and then started my shot sequance.

Shooting arrows with no purpose other than to shoot them is WORTHLESS unless you are trying to build up stamina, but even then you are wasting valuble training time in my opinion.

I have just now after 3 years of target shooting have learned what it means to train. It's not just about shooting arrows, but about focus, visuaization, and execution. I am just now after 3 years really shooting going to start to really get better....I don't mean a peak in scores for a little while, but I'm going to get consistantly better. I know what it means to train now and I'm going to put forth the effort to do it.

TX


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

Another great post from a great guy, thanks for the tips and for sure i will apply it in my next practice sessions and competetions. I still go back to your thread on timing issues on cam 1/2 cams and it is really a big help. 

THANK YOU...


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

JAVI said:


> Bob many of the people who come to me in person were spending no time at all on the mental side of the game until I introduce them to the concept. In fact I’d bet that most mid to lower echelon shooters never consider anything but shooting as training or practice.
> 
> As for 3-D, spending time practicing yardage judging without a plan is less than totally productive. For instance sight judging is not the only way to judge, but many of the “good” 3-d shooters I work with had never considered anything else. The same holds true for shooting, any practice or training without a clear direction is at best going to deliver slower advancement.
> 
> ...


I was supposed to have a "(?)" after it:

"Because we have to perform maintenance to keep much of the shooting process subconscious *(?)*."

I know its not that easy, I'm only a few days into this and have written at least two dozen goals...I've even prepared four or five PMs to you only to delete them until *I* can figure out which ones *I'm* willing to do. The only caveat that I've insisted on to myself is that it won't take too much time away from my family. 

I will figure it out one way or the other. :smile:

Looking back on previous success I employed alot of the better tactics without even knowing it. At the time I didn't shoot just for the sake of shooting. I didn't practice yardage just for the sake of looking at bushes, rocks, or targets. I was working FOR something or ON something; what was lacking was a plan to link the elements together...


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

I just got Larry's book today, myself. Read about 1/2 of it in one sitting. Excellent concepts. I'm going to try to put it into practice, myself.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

JAVI said:


> There are a number of ways to develop the mental ability to deal with tournament nerves or perhaps more aptly the self-induced stress of competition. Undeniably there is no substitute for experience when training your mind to deal with the stress but there are ways to lessen the jump from shooting in the local league on Wednesday night to standing on the first bale on Sunday. It is this bridge that we all must work to build.
> 
> I believe the corner stone of that bridge lies in training your mind and body to identify each step (I prefer to call them points) of the shot and to automatically react by letting down when a point isn’t reached correctly. All too often we become lazy or complacent in practice and make a shot that is just slightly off; this only leads to enforce the acceptance of a poor shot. At first each point will consume a good bit of our attention as we learn them. This is where both blind baling and blank baling along with short distance shot making are so effective in making the shot process an auto response much as a soldier is trained to react in a specific way to certain stimuli.
> 
> ...



Excellent post Javi!:darkbeer:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

JAVI said:


> If 90% of the game is mental.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I stated in my previous post we spend too much time shooting and not enough time practicing. This is where I am focusing my efforts now. I have a training plan and deadline. My deadline is nationals. I have intermediate goals set to guage my progress. That is how I plan to take my game to the next level. You can't expect different results from doing the same thing over and over.
John


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

Very good thread JAVI.

You never cease to amaze me in your threads. Much of the things written on this site is dramatic opinions and hype. I spend alot of time skimming through the crap but when I see one of your posts I always slow down and read it through and through. Not that you dont ever offer opinions, just that when you do offer one I find that they are spot on or they fill a piece of the puzzle for me. Less than one year ago I was a 290-292 vegas face shooter and a 296-298 (35X) 5 spot shooter. Now I am a solid 300 vegas face shooter (20-23X) and a solid 300 (59X) 5 spot shooter. Much of this progress has been due to your help. You are an asset to this site and future archers.

Personaly though, now that I have learned how to shoot well, I have to learn to shoot well in a formal setting (tournament). This weekend was the prime example of this. We had our state indoor FITA shoot. I went into the shoot hammering out 290-293 FITA scores until........"Shooters to the line!.....Begin" Then I suck. I finished with a 565 score. Way under what I know I can do. The worst part of it is that as soon as 10 ends have been shot and it is all over. I can pick up my bow and go back to pounding the target with 30 and 29 point ends all day long. Same with leaque night. I seem to be stuck at 296-297 on the vegas face. As soon as it is over I can shoot 10 clean ends.

Your post here definatly helps but I know I have a long way to go. I continue to finish at the bottom or close to it regularly. That can be very frustrating when I know I can finish near the top most of the time. I have read books on mental managment and I do my best to apply the advice, but I still seem to "choke". Thanks again for your continued advice.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

3D-Nut said:


> Very good thread JAVI.
> 
> You never cease to amaze me in your threads. Much of the things written on this site is dramatic opinions and hype. I spend alot of time skimming through the crap but when I see one of your posts I always slow down and read it through and through. Not that you dont ever offer opinions, just that when you do offer one I find that they are spot on or they fill a piece of the puzzle for me. Less than one year ago I was a 290-292 vegas face shooter and a 296-298 (35X) 5 spot shooter. Now I am a solid 300 vegas face shooter (20-23X) and a solid 300 (59X) 5 spot shooter. Much of this progress has been due to your help. You are an asset to this site and future archers.
> 
> ...


3D Nut, 
One thing I am seeing in your post is a lot of negative thoughts. If you are shooting that well in practice you KNOW how to execute a perfect shot. You need to trust that mechanism when the pressure is on.

Try this, tell your self when you here "shooters to the line" This is what I came for, I am comfortable shooting tournaments. Tell yourself 'I am comfortable with other people watching me'

I think if you take out the negative thoughts and replace them with positive thoughts you will see a huge jump in your tourny/league scores. You have every thing else, now trust yourself.

John


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Very nice info and at good timing.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

3D-Nut

Ok.... Michael

This may go beyond where a public message board should venture. But I will try to keep it from becoming personal and anytime you feel it has gotten that way we can take it to pm's or better yet the telephone. 

I'm not going to spend a lot of time talking about the positive thinking and positive affirmation that many of us use and recommend because that can easily be found in books. Instead I'm going to ask you to sit back and make a list of things that are different for you at practice versus a tournament. To give you a start I'll ask a couple and I am not trying to be glib with this, but rather point you in the right direction. 

Do you practice in your underwear or are you fully dressed?
When you practice are you practicing a tournament doing everything as you would at the event or do you become complacent and cut corners? 
Is the distance you practice more or less?
Is the lighting different?
Is the target different?
Are you shooting a different bow?
Are you shooting different arrows or a different release?
Are you practicing alone, but have a crowd gathered to watch only you shoot the tournament? 
If you shoot ten games of 5-spot without mulligans and do overs, scoring truthfully what would your average be? 
If you shot your practice average, where would you place in the tournament?
Are you going to the tournament to beat another archer, or to shoot as you know you can?

I hope you get the idea that I'm trying to convey and if I can offer more or you want to take this further I'll try to help...


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

JAVI,
3-D Nut is not alone on this issue. I too have experienced the same thing. Answering your routine questions:

I practice with my clothes on. 
Distance is 20 yards
Same lighting
Same NFAA 5 spot target as practice
Same bow
Same arrows
Same release
In a crowd with some very accomplished archers around
NO mulligans...shooting for score as if in a tournament
If I shot my average (295-296 with 37-40 X's) not sure where I would place
I'm going to a tournament to SHOOT MY AVERAGE, not to beat someone

When the time comes to step to the line I become un-glued.  Once I've shoot enough fours to make any possibility of a good score impossible, I settle down. 

So, that's it. I've beared my soul. This has kept me from competing in indoor tournaments for @ 10 years now. I've had conversations with other AT members about this issue and I plan on attacking this head on. Their recommendations: Put yourself in these pressure situations as much as possible. Shoot different locations with those you don't know. Experience and time will eventually fix the problem. If you have any additional suggestions...I'm all ears.


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

> Do you practice in your underwear or are you fully dressed?
> When you practice are you practicing a tournament doing everything as you would at the event or do you become complacent and cut corners?
> Is the distance you practice more or less?
> Is the lighting different?
> ...


I practice fully dressed.
I practice as if I am in a tourny. I do not cut corners.
Distance I practice is both shorter and the same.
The lighting is good at all locations I shoot.
Targets are the same.
Same bow.
Same arrows.
Same release.
I practice both alone and around other shooters.
A truthfull average 5 spot would be 58.5X at 20 yards. Average under 20 yards is 60X.
My score average in a tourny would get me 1st place 99% of the time.
I go to shoot my game and as I KNOW I can but I think my subconscience sometimes allows others "cocky" shooters into my head.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

There is absolutely no substitute for experience when dealing with tournament nerves, but maybe a bit of perspective will help. 

What is the most stressful experience you've ever encountered in your life? Where does the outcome of this archery tournament rate in perspective? Will you still be able to feed your family if you don't win? Will your children, wife or friends turn their back on you if you don't win? Why do you feel pressure to win or place well, is it for the accolades, the money or to achieve a personal goal. 

I'm not trying to imply that we should expect or accept mediocrity or failure, but in order to perform at a winning level we must learn to think like a winner. Embrace the pressure to preform and use it to control your emotions but keep it in perspective. No matter the outcome of the event, your life will go on and the sun will rise tomorrow. So if this isn't fun then why do it?


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Excellent thread Javi. The information you have put forth will be a great help to many if they are willing, myself included.:thumb: Just the type of this form was set up for target archery at a higher level.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

3D-Nut said:


> I practice fully dressed.
> I practice as if I am in a tourny. I do not cut corners.
> Distance I practice is both shorter and the same.
> The lighting is good at all locations I shoot.
> ...


So if your backside ain't hanging out, the lighting is good, it's your equipment in your hand, you've practiced on these targets at this distance and your average score is good enough to win... why would someone you can beat by just shooting your average bother you? Are they going to slap you while you shoot, fool with your gear, lick your ear at full draw or do anything else that will physically alter your shot process? If not... then just snicker at their remarks 'cause they fear you or they wouldn't fool with ya' 

They only win if you pay attention and alter your shot... That ain't cocky you're hearing... that's just plain ol'fear.... :wink:


----------



## dangerous dan (Jan 9, 2008)

I would like to see some of your training plans. As for me I have only been shooting 5 weeks. I was shooting 250's on an indor 300 spot leage the first two weeks, then the next two shot 220's. I asked a lot of questions and crused the forums and shot blind bail and close distance for a week. After that week I shot a 274 and a 280. we had a week break from leage due to a archery confrence so I am anxious to improve my scores thursday. My practice plan is

2 times per day at lunch and after work
1. 10 blind bail
2. 30 at a 5 spot from 20
3. 10 at a 5 spot from 30
4. 10 more blind bail



on nights I have spot league I will shoot
at lunch
1. 15 blind bail
2. 20 at a 5 spot from 20
3. 15 blind bail

as I get better I will shoot more at 30 and start trying 40 and 50
I will always start and end with at least 5 blind bail

will try 3d in a couple of months
when deer season nears will practice and tune broadheads, practice from elevation and setting, practice in full hunting gear



Lets hear some of your practice plans


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Each individual I work with has a different level of need in the preparation of their mental game for competition and I don’t think there is a single plan that would work universally. Again this is why few will reach their true potential without a mentor or coach who knows the individual inside and out. 

But at the end of the day if you have prepared yourself by learning and enforcing the mechanics of a good shot and repeat the process the required number of times, your score will reflect that preparation. 

Mental skills are not developed without also developing the shot process so that it is automatic. 

The best shot in the world will not win if the mental game is lacking nor will the toughest mental game win if the competitor is not prepared skill wise.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Do you have to shoot arrows to work on your mental game? 

The deal is, most of us know how well we can realistically shoot. I have shot exactly 2 indoor spot league nights so far.
1st night was 295/29X.
Last night was 299/45X.

I just remember that no one is watching me, they are focused on there scores (If they are watching me, they got more probs than I do ).

Just focus on the X all the way through each arrow. 

But is there any thing you can do to work on the mental aspect while not shooting? That seems to be most of the hang up between how we shoot during practice and during touneys.


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

JAVI said:


> If 90% of the game is mental.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Archery is a physical sport, you have to stay mentally focused while physically shooting the bow. IMO you have to incorporate the mental and physical game together not separate them. Having a strong simple shot sequence will give you confidence and help calm your nerves during a tournament. Having too much to think about will tear you up at a tournament, I believe you have to hit your points in practice and ingrain them in your sequence, you rehearse your shooting at home and put it on auto pilot at a tournament. When I shoot a tournament especially indoors I get nervous, but my sequence is so simple that it takes care of itself, I just line my bow side up to the target and pull strait way from the center with my release side, when everything lines up my hinge release trips and that's all there is, there is no more.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Visualizing the shot from start to finish is always good practice and can be done any time. Also for focus training stick a target up across the room and practice focusing on the center of the X until you see only the cent of the X. 

But in the end if you don’t develop a pre-shot, shot and post shot routine which you practice until you no longer have to think about each step and develop the mental discipline to let down any shot that is not perfect you will not reach the level that you could have. 

Learning to shoot only perfectly executed shots is the key to the mental game and making the transition from practice to the competition…


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

Once again you come through with very sound advice. Thanks again! Thursday night during leaque I am going shoot my average regardless of who is there or what I hear. I dont care if I beat them either. I am just going to shoot my average.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

3D-Nut said:


> Once again you come through with very sound advice. Thanks again! Thursday night during leaque I am going shoot my average regardless of who is there or what I hear. I dont care if I beat them either. I am just going to shoot my average.


That is a great attitude! Archery is an individual sport. YOU are the only one that can control the outcome of you score. I just try to shoot the best I can and 'let the chips fall where they may' I know what my average is and what I am capable of, so if I fall in between those parameters I am satisfied at a tourny. PRACTICE is for improving those parameters.

John


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

sometimes i sits and thinks...sometimes i just sits...

jd and coke does more to settle my nerves than any thinkin...i think.:darkbeer:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

carlosii said:


> sometimes i sits and thinks...sometimes i just sits...
> 
> jd and coke does more to settle my nerves than any thinkin...i think.:darkbeer:


Well there were/are a lot of old time archers and even a few younger ones who would agree that a quart of snake juice will settle the nerves better than anything else...:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> Well there were/are a lot of old time archers and even a few younger ones who would agree that a quart of snake juice will settle the nerves better than anything else...:wink:


good old group tightner


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

that must have been pre-P.I. juice 

I aint against a friendly hit off the jug to start off a round, but thats as far as it goes.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

I learned alot from a converstion with JAVI, and I have to tell you that I'm shooting better now then ever. 

His advice is priceless take advantage here while you all can. Thanks a ton Javi.


----------



## dangerous dan (Jan 9, 2008)

All,
As I have mentioned before I was shooting 250's my first 2 times in a spot league(only had a bow 6 weeks) then I shot 220's the next 2 times. I did a lot of research and practiced for 2 weeks blind bail..not shooting just aiming, shooting at 20 etc.. Well after doing this I shot some spots rounds at home and scored 274, 273, and 280. Excited I went last night to shoot leage and shot a 234. I had my bow sited in for 20 yards but in leage probably 55 out of the 60 arrows I shot low. this also happened last time I shot a 220. I noticed that outdoors The inside of the peep seems clearer and more in focus than when I shoot indoors. Also when I shot last night my vision was a little blurry in my right/shooting eye. I need to make an appointment with the eye doctor to see if my prescription changed, but what would cause me to shoot low indoor and on target outdoor. any advice?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

dangerous dan said:


> All,
> As I have mentioned before I was shooting 250's my first 2 times in a spot league(only had a bow 6 weeks) then I shot 220's the next 2 times. I did a lot of research and practiced for 2 weeks blind bail..not shooting just aiming, shooting at 20 etc.. Well after doing this I shot some spots rounds at home and scored 274, 273, and 280. Excited I went last night to shoot leage and shot a 234. I had my bow sited in for 20 yards but in leage probably 55 out of the 60 arrows I shot low. this also happened last time I shot a 220. I noticed that outdoors The inside of the peep seems clearer and more in focus than when I shoot indoors. Also when I shot last night my vision was a little blurry in my right/shooting eye. I need to make an appointment with the eye doctor to see if my prescription changed, but what would cause me to shoot low indoor and on target outdoor. any advice?


It could be several things, either form related, vision or mental... Or you just may need to move your sight...

I suggest you see a coach if you really want to get better. It often takes a keen eye to notice the small form issues that can rob us of points.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Can't say what your particular problem is, but the best advice I've gotten so far came from our club's best shooter. I was practicing one night at the club (I'm a relative newbie, having only shot about 1/2 dozen indoor competitive rounds and a season of outdoor) and he was there. I was shooting the 5-spot. He suggested that I switch to the single spot "until I started busting up arrows". I did so, my average jumped 20+ points almost immediately and I just shot a 293 last week - ahead of my 290 goal schedule. It has obviously helped boost my confidence and I now really feel like a 300 is within my reach sometime soon.

Bottom line: If you aren't shooting the single spot, consider it for now until you get better/more confident.


----------



## dangerous dan (Jan 9, 2008)

I moved my site after the leage shoot and was shooting better, I just don't understand why i shot 2" lower indoor than I do outdoor this has happened to me 2 times.


----------



## dangerous dan (Jan 9, 2008)

I may have figured out the problem. My contact prescription was -2.00 Left and -2.25 right. Just got back from the eye doctor and my new prescription is -2.25 Left and -2.75 Right. I shoot with my right eye. Looks like age has made me go 2 prescriptions stronger in my right(shooting) eye. Will shoot tonight and see if its better.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Dan just an FYI for ya. When i go from indoors to outdoors i shoot a half an inch higher outdoors. Its the lighting and the way we pick up the target. In fact even indoors moving from one shooting lane to another is all it takes to throw ya off a few clicks. If your missing consistently....MOVE THE SITE!


----------



## dangerous dan (Jan 9, 2008)

njshadowwalker said:


> Dan just an FYI for ya. When i go from indoors to outdoors i shoot a half an inch higher outdoors. Its the lighting and the way we pick up the target. In fact even indoors moving from one shooting lane to another is all it takes to throw ya off a few clicks. If your missing consistently....MOVE THE SITE!



The last two times i shot indoors after siting in outdoors I tore up the target 1.5" below the "x" The peep just seems to present itself differently indoors, hopefully the new eyeglass prescription will help.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

dangerous dan said:


> The last two times i shot indoors after siting in outdoors I tore up the target 1.5" below the "x" The peep just seems to present itself differently indoors, hopefully the new eyeglass prescription will help.


Doubtful. I have 2 sets of marks. For indoors and for outdoors. In fact if i shoot at my home club and then do another indoor shoot somewhere else i almost always need a couple clicks to bring things back into the baby X. Its the lighting.


----------



## dangerous dan (Jan 9, 2008)

That is good info!


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Maybe you need to check peep height. It almost sounds as if your peep is too high. Try drawing bow with eyes closed and see where your sight is in relation to your peep. Also lighting does play a big part in shot placement.
John


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

JAVI said:


> There is absolutely no substitute for experience when dealing with tournament nerves, but maybe a bit of perspective will help.
> 
> What is the most stressful experience you've ever encountered in your life? Where does the outcome of this archery tournament rate in perspective? Will you still be able to feed your family if you don't win? Will your children, wife or friends turn their back on you if you don't win? Why do you feel pressure to win or place well, is it for the accolades, the money or to achieve a personal goal.
> 
> I'm not trying to imply that we should expect or accept mediocrity or failure, but in order to perform at a winning level we must learn to think like a winner. Embrace the pressure to preform and use it to control your emotions but keep it in perspective. No matter the outcome of the event, your life will go on and the sun will rise tomorrow. So if this isn't fun then why do it?


Along the lines of putting things in perspective. This might sound weird but years ago when I was a volunteer ambulance driver and was in some very high stress situations, I ask myself, what was I getting so nervous about during tournements. After all archery competitions of any kind aren't life or death situations. It really calmed me down and made me realize I should shoot and enjoy myself. 

I still want to shoot my best and for all the right reasons, but it took some of the stress out of shooting in tournements. I use to just want to get it over with instead of enjoying the outing. Now I slow down and get lost in the event itself. Sure makes it all more enjoyable. That's what it's all about.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice to see spam brought a great post back ttt :wink:


----------

